# 2009 IPC Change



## bfriely (Apr 2, 2009)

You IPC plumbers may be aware of this already but... I have been called for wet venting downstream of a water closet twice in the last month. Because I am new to the IPC, I cowtowed the first time. Afterwards I got thinking and looked through the code for any reference to the matter. Nothing. So last week same thing happens with a different inspector. This time I went through the code with him. Seems a sentence about "all fixtures downstream of a toilet must be individually vented" has been ommitted in the 2009 code. Inspector passed me. Just a heads up.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Look for that sentence to be put back very, very soon

IMHO, that means that the fixture downstream of the toilet doesn't need a vent:blink:

That must be an oversight,right???????


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

They ammended the 2006 National Standard Plumbing Code, as well. 

They just deleted that section. For us it was "reventing" all fixtures downstream of a water closet.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

we need to make the UPC a standard in the U.S.A for Plumbing code!!!! every fixture should have its own vent.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

bigdaddyplumber said:


> we need to make the UPC a standard in the U.S.A for Plumbing code!!!! every fixture should have its own vent.


Keep it.

From my perspective it is not really even a step above BOCA code.


----------



## bfriely (Apr 2, 2009)

*Upc*

I worked the UPC for twenty five years in SF. Good book, but I am having fun with the IPC. Venting every fixture might be good for plumbers, and there is nothing wrong with that, but it is really overkill. Especially since the advent of the 1.5 gal flush. I have not seen many problems with siphoned traps since working in Philly in the seventies. The rule then was no vent necessary as long as you were within 12 ft of the vented stack. Now that was some BS. They also used S-traps all the time. Stinkeeee!


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Keep it.
> 
> From my perspective it is not really even a step above BOCA code.


hummn ok


----------

